# WTS: AR10T with Extras



## Arrow 4 (May 19, 2011)

For Sale: Armalite AR10T Exc condition with approx. 100 rounds through it. Rifle comes with Magpul PRS Stock and MIAD Grip both in FDE, SureFire suppressor adapter for SureFire 762SS suppressor, PRI Gasbuster charging handle, SIR Rail (Used) Ambidextrous Safety Selector, bi-pod and 3 or 4 Armalite mags. You just need to add your optic. This gun shoots sub-minute groups with Federal GM 168 ammo. $1650 plus shipping or $1,600 even face to face in the Phoenix area.

This is a personal gun of mine and not sold through my company as I am not an FFL.

Thanks

Arrow 4


----------



## Arrow 4 (May 24, 2011)

Price reduced t$1,550.00


----------



## Arrow 4 (May 29, 2011)

SOLD!....Thanks


----------

